# GA Playoff



## Vista 21 (Jun 19, 2021)

GA Playoff groups are up. It's good to see a few So Cal Clubs represented. 






						GACA21 | Girls Academy League
					






					girlsacademyleague.com


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jun 19, 2021)

Vista 21 said:


> GA Playoff groups are up. It's good to see a few So Cal Clubs represented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beach 06 was close. Finished 4th in league but did not have enough games to qualify. Covid restrictions kept them from going to final game in Las Vegas.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 19, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> Beach 06 was close. Finished 4th in league but did not have enough games to qualify. Covid restrictions kept them from going to final game in Las Vegas.


That sucks!


----------



## Vista 21 (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes, certainly not fair. Some of the Bay area teams only played 7 to 8 games where as some of the mid-west and east teams played over 20 games


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jun 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> That sucks!


With Beach pulling out of GA there was no reason for GA to bend. Makes more sense for them to support/promote clubs that are staying.


----------



## Sike (Jun 19, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> Beach 06 was close. Finished 4th in league but did not have enough games to qualify. Covid restrictions kept them from going to final game in Las Vegas.


I thought top 3 in each league qualified.  What does number of games have to do with anything?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jun 19, 2021)

Sike said:


> I thought top 3 in each league qualified.  What does number of games have to do with anything?


That could be right. All I know is what was told to us. Message from GA to to club to coach to team could have been or become unclear. Looking teams in playoff it does look like top 3. Beach had to forfeit last game because club did not allow teams to travel out of state. The teams there deserve to be there. And we will be rooting for them. It is just to bad that the players did get to make that decision.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 19, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> With Beach pulling out of GA there was no reason for GA to bend. Makes more sense for them to support/promote clubs that are staying.


I've heard the rumor but you know how rumors go - Once the ECRL season ended, Beach played their ECRL team in the final weeks of the GA.  They won some lost some, had close games but have been told it was a different team.  Apparently confirmed by an 06 parent who's DD is close friends and YNT peer of a Beach player.  

Gotta luv the politics of youth soccer.  If it's true, I feel bad for the 2nd team that played in the GA all year and kinda shady on Beach's behalf.  If not true, shame on a parent for starting a rumor (but not surprising).  If they qualified, they should have been allowed to play, just like the Utah Royals are taking their contingency of teams to the playoffs.  Let the girls play out their season.

Silly either way.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 19, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I've heard the rumor but you know how rumors go - Once the ECRL season ended, Beach played their ECRL team in the final weeks of the GA.  They won some lost some, had close games but have been told it was a different team.  Apparently confirmed by an 06 parent who's DD is close friends and YNT peer of a Beach player.
> 
> Gotta luv the politics of youth soccer.  If it's true, I feel bad for the 2nd team that played in the GA all year and kinda shady on Beach's behalf.  If not true, shame on a parent for starting a rumor (but not surprising).  If they qualified, they should have been allowed to play, just like the Utah Royals are taking their contingency of teams to the playoffs.  Let the girls play out their season.
> 
> Silly either way.


Here to tell you it ain’t true!

Whoever told you this has no clue….


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I've heard the rumor but you know how rumors go - Once the ECRL season ended, Beach played their ECRL team in the final weeks of the GA.  They won some lost some, had close games but have been told it was a different team.  Apparently confirmed by an 06 parent who's DD is close friends and YNT peer of a Beach player.
> 
> Gotta luv the politics of youth soccer.  If it's true, I feel bad for the 2nd team that played in the GA all year and kinda shady on Beach's behalf.  If not true, shame on a parent for starting a rumor (but not surprising).  If they qualified, they should have been allowed to play, just like the Utah Royals are taking their contingency of teams to the playoffs.  Let the girls play out their season.
> 
> Silly either way.


Didn’t know my dd was actively playing GA. She never told me. Hmmm….


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jun 19, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I've heard the rumor but you know how rumors go - Once the ECRL season ended, Beach played their ECRL team in the final weeks of the GA.  They won some lost some, had close games but have been told it was a different team.  Apparently confirmed by an 06 parent who's DD is close friends and YNT peer of a Beach player.
> 
> Gotta luv the politics of youth soccer.  If it's true, I feel bad for the 2nd team that played in the GA all year and kinda shady on Beach's behalf.  If not true, shame on a parent for starting a rumor (but not surprising).  If they qualified, they should have been allowed to play, just like the Utah Royals are taking their contingency of teams to the playoffs.  Let the girls play out their season.
> 
> Silly either way.


My kid is on the Beach 06 GA team. They did have some guest players at the end because players left the team and players were sidelined with injuries. I think two came from Beach 06 DPL team based in Long Beach and two from Beach 06 Discovery or Flight 1 teams in South Bay. No players came from the Beach 06 ECRL team. Some of the GA players had a chance to guest for the ECRL team, but not the other way. The team forfeited the final game. Of the eight games before that they won 7 and tied 1. Most games were close and won by just 1 goal. The team struggled before that. Over all it was a fun season and the kids were happy to play.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2021)

Th


Kicker4Life said:


> Here to tell you it ain’t true!
> 
> Whoever told you this has no clue….


That may be the shortest rumor I’ve seen.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 19, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Th
> 
> That may be the shortest rumor I’ve seen.


Just had to kill the rumor huh?!? I was looking forward to it growing to older girls from Beach playing down with fake birth certificates purchased from coach “BW”.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Just had to kill the rumor huh?!? I was looking forward to it growing to older girls from Beach playing down with fake birth certificates purchased from coach “BW”.


Ouch, that stings. To bad the BW was not a rumor.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 19, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ouch, that stings. To bad the BW was not a rumor.


Yup that fiasco remains infamous. What a mess that was!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yup that fiasco remains infamous. What a mess that was!


I know. I was in the middle of it.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 20, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Here to tell you it ain’t true!
> 
> Whoever told you this has no clue….


Damn, would have made a juicy rumor.  Glad it isn't true.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Jun 21, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Damn, would have made a juicy rumor.  Glad it isn't true.


I think the most important aspect for kids to the develop to play with mixed ages. Coaches should always invite older kids to practice with their teams. I had a 13year old play with my men's team and of course a few years later he became one of top players in high school. No licensed coach or youth organization or soccer academy can develop a player like the way you can develop a kid by having him or her play with older, faster and better players, which is really what street soccer did for kids, playing with mix ages...


----------



## vegasguy (Jun 21, 2021)

PruritusAniFC said:


> I think the most important aspect for kids to the develop to play with mixed ages. Coaches should always invite older kids to practice with their teams. I had a 13year old play with my men's team and of course a few years later he became one of top players in high school. No licensed coach or youth organization or soccer academy can develop a player like the way you can develop a kid by having him or her play with older, faster and better players, which is really what street soccer did for kids, playing with mix ages...


There are goods and bads.  It has to the right player.  A less confident player becomes a kick away and hide player.  There should be inter-age trainings but not for every player in the club.   Remember street baseball, soccer, and basketball.. the fat kid became a catcher, keeper and quit and sometimes drives players away.  At 13 a child is not developed body wise so you should not generalize. +


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 23, 2021)

Best of luck to the U15s and U19s who kick off today!


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 23, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Best of luck to the U15s and U19s who kick off today!


*U15 - Playoffs*

*U15 - Showcase*

*U19 - Playoffs*

*U19 - Showcase*


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 23, 2021)

*GA Summer Showcase and Playoffs 2021*


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 28, 2021)

This has been a really well run event.  Great competition with dozens of D1 coaches watching select playoff games.  Mia Fishel and Jill Ellis in attendance over the weekend as well.

Probably the best live streamed mass tournament as well. Streamed in 1080p over 20+ fields without many outages. That's not easy to do.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 28, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> This has been a really well run event.  Great competition with dozens of D1 coaches watching select playoff games.  Mia Fishel and Jill Ellis in attendance over the weekend as well.
> 
> Probably the best live streamed mass tournament as well. Streamed in 1080p over 20+ fields without many outages. That's not easy to do.


Yes and it doesn’t hurt that college coaches have been cooped up and happy to get out again! Dozens lining all sides of fields.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 28, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> This has been a really well run event.  Great competition with dozens of D1 coaches watching select playoff games.  Mia Fishel and Jill Ellis in attendance over the weekend as well.
> 
> Probably the best live streamed mass tournament as well. Streamed in 1080p over 20+ fields without many outages. That's not easy to do.


Good for them.  The GA needed to get this right, for many reasons.  

 Streaming just makes sense and makes for happier family members who couldn't make the trip.  

On a  more selfish note, ,the AZ teams played well in at least two age groups.  The 05s from Royals and Del Sol move on to the quarters (will play each other).  The 06 Del Sol team played well but did not advance on goal differential, losing in that aspect to a team they beat.  The other age groups (02/03 and 04s) played average.  Always hard to travel with 02/03 players at the end of a season.  Many are ready to get on with life after HS


----------



## True love (Jun 28, 2021)

Vista 21 said:


> GA Playoff groups are up. It's good to see a few So Cal Clubs represented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 28, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Good for them.  The GA needed to get this right, for many reasons.
> 
> Streaming just makes sense and makes for happier family members who couldn't make the trip.
> 
> On a  more selfish note, ,the AZ teams played well in at least two age groups.  The 05s from Royals and Del Sol move on to the quarters (will play each other).  The 06 Del Sol team played well but did not advance on goal differential, losing in that aspect to a team they beat.  The other age groups (02/03 and 04s) played average.  Always hard to travel with 02/03 players at the end of a season.  Many are ready to get on with life after HS


Outside of the 05s, not a lot of joy for the SW division unfortunately.  Do the other teams not know we are the center of the soccer universe?


----------



## Goforgoal (Jun 28, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Outside of the 05s, not a lot of joy for the SW division unfortunately.  Do the other teams not know we are the center of the soccer universe?


It'll all make sense when we see the results of the ECNL playoffs.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 28, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> It'll all make sense when we see the results of the ECNL playoffs.


Counting those chickens I see.  I wish them well.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 28, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Outside of the 05s, not a lot of joy for the SW division unfortunately.  Do the other teams not know we are the center of the soccer universe?


Maybe they didn't get SW memo.  Plenty of good soccer to be found all over.  Top Hat impressed many, as did teams from VA.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 28, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> It'll all make sense when we see the results of the ECNL playoffs.


Let's hope the SOCAL teams represent well, the AZ teams are not represented in Champions League, which is a bummer.  Down year for some talented teams.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 28, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> It'll all make sense when we see the results of the ECNL playoffs.


I hope they fare better than the Nov ECNL event.  SW needs to regain some respect!


----------



## what-happened (Jun 28, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> I hope they fare better than the Nov ECNL event.  SW needs to regain some respect!


In NOV the conference could justifiable say they weren't at full stride yet.  Covid impacted training/playing.  I expect better this time around.  With that said, plenty of good soccer coming out of NJ, VA, etc.  Hopefully they change their mind and stream games.


----------



## Sike (Jun 28, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Outside of the 05s, not a lot of joy for the SW division unfortunately.  Do the other teams not know we are the center of the soccer universe?


In 06s, two SW teams advanced out of pool play into qf's.  One of those teams (West Coast Swanson) won their qf game and will play in the national semifinals in North Carolina.


----------



## Calikid (Jun 29, 2021)

Sike said:


> In 06s, two SW teams advanced out of pool play into qf's.  One of those teams (West Coast Swanson) won their qf game and will play in the national semifinals in North Carolina.


An amazing goal in the final few minutes off of a deflected Corner kick was a sight to be seen. So was the immediate player celebration that followed. It was absolutely Epic!


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> I hope they fare better than the Nov ECNL event.  SW needs to regain some respect!


Well, if we ALL didn't have to go through the toxic war of age change and the battle for league supremacy ((dads pissed off that their little girls team got poached by other Docs)) the last few years, we would be champs!!  Socal would be top, no question.  Once the list got into the wrong hands, all hell broke loose in socal.  Talk about a dam busting.  "Hey you, ya you, we got you want you want over here...lol"  90% of the players and coaches have been club hoping from one league to another the last few years.  Instead of 8 top socal teams getting better every year and all the poaching that came with it, we now have over 20+ top teams in socal.  I see good and bad and the good out weighs the bad.  Yes, it would be good to only have 8 teams and let the poaching continue for those that benefited with that model.  However, the turf wars would continue.  Based on the GA and all the positives I'm hearing about playoffs, its good to have two top leagues.  I have respect for SW players in all leagues because all these girls have been through a lot of crap and so have the parents ((the customers)) and most of the coaches.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 1, 2021)

Sike said:


> In 06s, two SW teams advanced out of pool play into qf's.  One of those teams (West Coast Swanson) won their qf game and will play in the national semifinals in North Carolina.


Another SW team is headed to NC.  05 Royals from AZ beat Del Sol 3-1 to advance.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 1, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Another SW team is headed to NC.  05 Royals from AZ beat Del Sol 3-1 to advance.


Nice work by those ladies.  It's been a great rivalry.  I believe this is the first time in 3-4 years that the 05 Royals team have won a game against Del Sol.  Always a great game with Del Sol usually coming out on top.  Great timing to have a break through win against their arch rivals from over the years.  I hope they carry momentum into NC.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 14, 2021)

Previews are up for this weekends semis:

GA Semifinal Preview


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 16, 2021)

Good luck to the teams in today's Semis!

Semi Final Schedule Livestream


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 16, 2021)

06 West Coast falls to IMG 1-2
05 Royals wins 2-1 in OT to advance to Finals


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 17, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> 06 West Coast falls to IMG 1-2
> 05 Royals wins 2-1 in OT to advance to Finals


Curious yellow card on the WC goalie leading to the ultimate game winning goal.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 17, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> Curious yellow card on the WC goalie leading to the ultimate game winning goal.


That was a great game.  2 really good teams that play wonderful soccer.  They each have bright futures.

IMG had more of the attacking threat for most of the game.  That pressure led to their first goal (IMG 1st Goal) and they added a 2nd goal via penalty (PK Clip).  WC really ratcheted up the pressure after the 2nd IMG goal, which lead to a beautiful early cross and an IMG og (WC Goal).


----------



## Sike (Jul 17, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> That was a great game.  2 really good teams that play wonderful soccer.  They each have bright futures.
> 
> IMG had more of the attacking threat for most of the game.  That pressure led to their first goal (IMG 1st Goal) and they added a 2nd goal via penalty (PK Clip).  WC really ratcheted up the pressure after the 2nd IMG goal, which lead to a beautiful early cross and an IMG og (WC Goal).
> [/QUOTE
> Uh.  I watched it a few times now and dont  understand how that was that a pk.  Looked like the goalie got to the ball first (got possession of the ball before any contact), the attacking player then ran into the goalie and the goalie responds with an arm/elbow back at the attacking player.  I suppose I get the yellow for the retaliation (although, why didn't the attacking player also get a yellow?), but why is that a pk?  I am confused.  What am I missing here?  Shame to lose 2-1 on a call like that, especially at this level.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 17, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> Curious yellow card on the WC goalie leading to the ultimate game winning goal.


yea pretty much thinking its illegal to elbow someone in the face in retaliation.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Jul 17, 2021)

Sike said:


> > That was a great game. 2 really good teams that play wonderful soccer. They each have bright futures.
> >
> > IMG had more of the attacking threat for most of the game. That pressure led to their first goal (IMG 1st Goal) and they added a 2nd goal via penalty (PK Clip). WC really ratcheted up the pressure after the 2nd IMG goal, which lead to a beautiful early cross and an IMG og (WC Goal).
> 
> ...


Exactly.  The first foul was done by the attacker.  The WC keeper appeared to retaliate in the opinion of the referee and would therefore get the caution.  That doesn't change the first penalty and the restart which should have been a free kick by WC going out.  The referee appeared to disregard the LoTG and not reward the restart to the fist penalty and went with a restart for the more "egregious" foul which is clearly not how the laws are written.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 17, 2021)

Sike said:


> Uh. I watched it a few times now and dont understand how that was that a pk. Looked like the goalie got to the ball first (got possession of the ball before any contact), the attacking player then ran into the goalie and the goalie responds with an arm/elbow back at the attacking player. I suppose I get the yellow for the retaliation (although, why didn't the attacking player also get a yellow?), but why is that a pk? I am confused. What am I missing here? Shame to lose 2-1 on a call like that, especially at this level.


Clearly a foul on the attacking player for sliding in late on a GK with possession of the ball, but the ref missed it.  What the ref did see was the retaliation from the GK by swinging an elbow to the head of another player.  Intentional or not: You are responsible for your body and contact with the head of an opponent is dangerous play (i.e. yellow card).  It's also a foul in the box by the defending player and a penalty kick is awarded.

This is exactly why you should not retaliate.  If the first foul is missed, the retaliation isn't and usually results in a yellow.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 17, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Clearly a foul on the attacking player for sliding in late on a GK with possession of the ball, but the ref missed it.  What the ref did see was the retaliation from the GK by swinging an elbow to the head of another player.  Intentional or not: You are responsible for your body and contact with the head of an opponent is dangerous play (i.e. yellow card).  It's also a foul in the box by the defending player and a penalty kick is awarded.
> 
> This is exactly why you should not retaliate.  If the first foul is missed, the retaliation isn't and usually results in a yellow.


Honestly I think it was the delay.  Keeper clearly thought about it before delivering the elbow.  Can't really blame her but she made it pretty obvious it was retaliation.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 17, 2021)

Finals tomorrow at 9am.  Should be good.  Don't know the last time an AZ team won a National soccer event.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 17, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> Finals tomorrow at 9am.  Should be good.  Don't know the last time an AZ team won a National soccer event.


It was the 00 Bhawks Girls, iirc.


----------



## Sike (Jul 17, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> Honestly I think it was the delay.  Keeper clearly thought about it before delivering the elbow.  Can't really blame her but she made it pretty obvious it was retaliation.


I get it, but man that's a really tough call in a big game.  The attacking player is on top of the goalie.  Even if the ref somehow missed her running into the goalie, she is laying on top of her when the goalie reacted (how did the ref think she got into that position??).  Hard to blame the goalie for reacting, especially when that same goalie got run over earlier in the game with no foul or warning from the ref.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 17, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> It was the 00 Bhawks Girls, iirc.


I was wrong, they only won the Desert Division of NL in 2018.  They went 1-2 in the National Playoffs

I think you have to go back to 2013 when Sereno 97 won ECNL at the U16 level:

Sereno wins U16 ECNL


----------



## MMMM (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks like it was a keeper error that decided one of the U17 semi-final games.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jul 18, 2021)

MMMM said:


> Looks like it was a keeper error that decided one of the U17 semi-final games.


Keeper has to hold that ball.  Without question.   But rewatch the play and look at the CB on the left side, she wasn't guarding anyone.  The CB closest to the keeper had a forward on either side of her as she was going to cover the net for the keeper. so she was out of the play.  The keeper had a forward in front of her and to her left with no defenders around.  GK error, yes.  But the defense let that goal in.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 18, 2021)

U15 NEFC 2 - 1 over IMG in extra time


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 18, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Keeper has to hold that ball.  Without question.   But rewatch the play and look at the CB on the left side, she wasn't guarding anyone.  The CB closest to the keeper had a forward on either side of her as she was going to cover the net for the keeper. so she was out of the play.  The keeper had a forward in front of her and to her left with no defenders around.  GK error, yes.  But the defense let that goal in.


yes agreed......btw Did the team in white just boot it every time they got it? Looked that way from this clip.......


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jul 18, 2021)

U16 CUP 2 - 1 Royals AZ


----------



## Calikid (Jul 20, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> yea pretty much thinking its illegal to elbow someone in the face in retaliation.


I have watched the incident on video in slow motion. There is absolutely no question that the IMG player ran into the GK, which resulted in the GK being pushed over and nearly hitting her head on the ground. It is clear that the IMG player was at fault and should have recieved a foul.  How in the world could a referee not make that call is beyond me. As the West Coast GK recoiled and bent her torso upright (she was attempting to gather herself and stand up) she used her left arm to push the IMG player off of her. Here is the part that everyone missed. The West Coast GK actually did not elbow the opposing player in the face. Instead she unintentionally elbowed the opposing player under her arm. The IMG players own arm hit herself in the face. For West Coast to lose the game 2-1 as a result of that terrible, terrible call is quite a shame. The West Coast girls deserved much better.

To their credit they showed up to Sundays third place game and dominated Oklahoma Energy and won 4-2.


----------

